# Control automático de intensidad de Luz



## lalomoreno (Nov 14, 2007)

Hola, Espero me puedan ayudar.

Necesito un circuito para regular de manera automatica la intensidad de un foco. Es decir que mientras haya luz este apagado, y conforme se vaya oscureciendo (y de manera gradual) vaya encendiendo. Es decir no sería un simple switch on-off, sino una especie de potenciomentro automatico, se supone que tenemos que hacerlo con amplificador operacionales, pero pues cualquier ayuda es bienvenida.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Dano (Nov 14, 2007)

en el foro creo que había algo del tema, creo que el título era "interruptor crepuscular" o algo parecido. El potenciómetro automático podría ser un LDR.

Saludos


----------



## lalomoreno (Nov 14, 2007)

gracias Dano por la recomendación, ya había checado ese tipo de interruptor, pero no es lo que busco, ya que ese es un switch on-off cuando 'sensa' que le falta luz enciende, cuando sensa que ya hay luz se apaga.

Yo no requiero eso, necesito uno que detecte cuanta luz hay y 'decida' si es necesario prender o no y de ser así CUANTO es lo que hay que prender. O sea que mantenga la intensidad luminosa constante. 

Según yo es algo con opamps y triacs, pero no recuerdo muy bien como es el circuito.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 14, 2007)

Una opcion es intercalar un LDR que se "Oponga" electricamente al funcionamiento del potenciometro de un dimmer, esto porque el LDR disminuye su res. con la luz
Fijate el circuito de la derecha y el inferior, de la mescla de ambos se puede lograr algo


----------



## gabrielg (Nov 14, 2007)

Hola lalomoreno

Primero que todo (o que nada), decir que fogonazo nos saca de todos los problemas. Realmente los circuitos que propone son la solución.

La única duda o problema es saber si la respuesta del sistema va a ser a luminosidad constante (poco probable), pero algo es algo.

Obviamente podrías complicar el circuito incluyendo un microcontrolador y linealizar la curva de respuesta del sistema, pero depende de la exactitud que requieras.

Saludos y suerte y larga vida a fogonazo.


----------



## julitro (Abr 2, 2010)

hola mi nombre es Julio he leido el foro al cual me he unido y veo que yo tengo un problema similar: _necesito generar pulsos por medio de la intensidad de luz, a mas luz pulsos mas rapidos; a menor luz pulsos mas lentos..gracias a quien me pueda ayudar_


----------



## Dano (Abr 2, 2010)

julitro dijo:


> hola mi nombre es Julio he leido el foro al cual me he unido y veo que yo tengo un problema similar: _necesito generar pulsos por medio de la intensidad de luz, a mas luz pulsos mas rapidos; a menor luz pulsos mas lentos..gracias a quien me pueda ayudar_



LDR + 555 esa es la solución.

S2


----------



## julitro (Abr 2, 2010)

hola dano, pero no quiero un on-off lo que busco es control del generador de pulsos por un ldr, de tal manera que a mas luz el multivibrador sea mas rapido y a menos luz el multivibrador sea lento


----------



## Cacho (Abr 3, 2010)

Ahhhh...
Entonces tenés que usar un 555+LDR .

Leé el datasheet del integrado  (el de National está muy bueno)


Saludos


----------



## julitro (Abr 7, 2010)

ok gracias por el aviso voy a estudiarlo con mas detenimiento el manual del 555 y voy a comprobarlo con la practica inmediata....saludos...disculpas si genere un mal entendido con el tema es primera vez que uso un foro y espero coperar en el futuro con vosotros atte...julio


----------



## Cacho (Abr 7, 2010)

De nada, y ya que estás leyendo, dale una leidita a este proyecto: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/control-velocidad-ventilador.htm.

Termistor... LDR... un poco de imaginación y tenés algo de base para tu circuito 

Saludos


----------



## Pigwedeon (Abr 10, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Una opcion es intercalar un LDR que se "Oponga" electricamente al funcionamiento del potenciometro de un dimmer, esto porque el LDR disminuye su res. con la luz
> Fijate el circuito de la derecha y el inferior, de la mescla de ambos se puede lograr algo



Si la intención es hacer una lámpara que se encienda *progresivamente* conforme descienda la luz ambiental y viceversa... ¿basta con sustituir el potenciómetro del dimmer por un LDR?


----------



## marnian (Abr 13, 2010)

Eso justo estaba pensando yo, pudiste solucionarlo así pigwedeon????


----------



## lyly (Dic 3, 2010)

hola quisiera que me ayuden con un circuito, en el que un foco de 120v vaya aumentando su intensidad sin la itilizacion de un potenciometro... y al llegar al tope  de igual manera baje la intensidad automaticamente


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 3, 2010)

lyly dijo:


> hola quisiera que me ayuden con un circuito, en el que un foco de 120v vaya aumentando su intensidad sin la itilizacion de un potenciometro... y al llegar al tope  de igual manera baje la intensidad automaticamente



Aquí lo tienes desarrollado:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/ocaso-artificial-12781/


----------

